# When to start reel mowing after leveling



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

This is my first time leveling and I just got a 2006 Jacobsen PGM22. It has a new reel and I really don't want to damage it by mowing too soon with it.

With that, when can one start reel mowing after a major leveling project without worrying about damaging the reel with the sand?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

What HOC are you planning to mow at?


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

With my rotary I was mowing a 3/4 without scalping so my lawn is decently level.

I was thinking I would start off around 1/2 with the greens mower.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I mowed with my reel starting about three or four days after sand. It definitely dulled the blades, but once I backlapped them, they were fine again.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

I also wondered this. I just leveled this morning. I scalped at 1/8" about a month ago. I was mowing every 3rd day at 3/16. I'm not sure if I should raise my hoc after the level?&#129300;


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would wait until it gets about 3/4" and then knock it down to 1/2", just be careful of mowing over areas that aren't completely filled in yet and it's probably best if you can mow while it's still damp and the sand is wet. If the sand is wet it won't get picked up as easily with the reel.


----------



## Daddylonglegs (May 15, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> I would wait until it gets about 3/4" and then knock it down to 1/2", just be careful of mowing over areas that aren't completely filled in yet and it's probably best if you can mow while it's still damp and the sand is wet. If the sand is wet it won't get picked up as easily with the reel.


+1
I did my first level last year. Waited about 7- 10 days and gave the yard a quick drag and followed up with a short cycle of water over the entire yard to keep the sand down as much as possible. Hand watered or avoided the worst areas in some cases. Backlapped afterwards and all was good.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

I waited a week. Got a bunch of rain that really worked the sand in. I did avoid the major sandy spots with little grass though.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

@anthonybilotta thanks for the topic and @tcorbitt20@Mightyquinn @Daddylonglegs 
@cutigers08 thanks for the tips guys!

I'm gonna try to wait about 7 days then give it a go.


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks for all the advice! I am itching to give this new mower a go. I will go ahead and do a light watering beforehand to help keep the sand down


----------

